# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حیاتی بودن فکر اساسی سنجش برای کنکوری های نظام قدیم  سال 99

## UNI7ED

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان همینطور که مستحضر هستید امسال سازمان " عادل " سنجش برای خفه کردن اعتراضات نظام قدیمی ها اقدام به دادن ضریب برای هر درس (نمره همترازی )  کرد که عملن توهین به شعور مخاطب قلمداد میشه . میخوام آخر متن ام مقایسه ای بین دروس نظام جدید و قدیم کنم  که بفهمید تراز مشترک دادن یعنی نابودی نظام قدیم ...لطفن دوستان با دادن نظر هایی از قبیل " اگر کسی بخون باشه براش مهم نیست چقدر باشه !! " خودداری کنن ! چرا یک نظام قدیم باید روی مباحث غیر مشترک وقت بذاره در حالی که همین زمان رو نظام جدید ها روی دروس خودشون ( مشترک ها!! ) میزارن و قوی تر میشن ؟ لطفن قبل از دادن فیدبک ببینین حرفی که قراره بزنین عدالت رو رعایت میکنه یا نه ...

                               مقایسه بین دو نظام 
ادبیات نظام جدید تعداد درس های کتابشون کمتره قاعدتا کمتر قرابت و املا و … خواهند داشت پس  نظام جدید در درس ادبیات راحتر ارزیابی میشه

✅عربی تقریبا در یک سطح هستن قواعد ها در یک سطح هستن

✅دینی نظام جدید دینی دوم ۱۲ درس سوم ۱۲ درس پیش هم احتمالا ۱۰ درس کلا ۳۴ درس ولی دینی نظام قدیم دوم ۱۶ درس سوم ۱۶ درس و پیش ۱۰ درس ۴۲ درس دینی نظام قدیم ۸ درس  بیشتر داره و قاعدتا سختره

✅زبان تقریبا در یک سطح هستن

✅ریاضی نظام جدید کاربرد مشتق آسان شده  (کاربرد مشتق دو نظام رو ببینین متوجه میشین ) / انتگرال / هندسه فضایی   مثل اینکه اصلا ندارن و همه معلم های ریاضی میدونن کاربرد مشتق و مقاطع مخروطی جز سنگین ترین مباحث ریاضی هست/ و سایر مطالب هندسه راحتر گفته شده / ریاضی نظام جدید به مراتب راحتره

✅فیزیک نظام جدید نور و شکست نور  (عدسی و اینه و بازتاب ندارند فقط شکست نور اسمش ازش اومده ! ) / فیزیک پیش فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای ندارن ( اسما دارن ! ) / کل امواج و نوسان صوت و امواج الکترومغناطیس خلاصه شده توی یه فصل و خیلی از مباحث گفته نشده / دینامیک کل مسائل سطح شیب دار که سخترین مطالب دینامیک هست حذف شده سینماتیک هم بعضی مطالب حذف شده / مدار کمی راحتر بیان شده در کل فیزیک نظام جدید خیلی خیلی راحتر از نظام قدیمه

✅زیست نظام جدید ۲۴ فصل دارن نظام قدیم ۳۰ فصل که  نظام جدید بیان فصل های مشابه مفصل تر و بهتر است ولی /ژنتیک مندلی تقریبا حذف شده شجره نامه اصلا ندارن / سه شاخه گیاهان به کل حذف شدن / سه فرمانرو که همیشه سخترین سوالات زیست رو داره کلا حذف شده اصلا فصلی به عنوان قارچ و آغازی و ویروس و باکتری ندارن  فقط میدونن یه چیزی هست اسمش ویروسه یا قارچه  متاسفانه میکروبیولوژی مولف کتاب نگفته درست / و سه فصل اول زیست دوم خلاصه شده تو ابتدای هر فصل مباحث مولکولی و سلولی به مراتب کمتر هست حجم و تعداد صفحات زیست تقریبا نصف شده فقط یه فصل دیروز و امروز فردا که بسیار راحت هست اضافه شده در کل زیست همانند فیزیک خیلی خیلی راحتر هست

مباحث پیدایش حیات کلا حذف شده / تکامل که در نظام قدیم در ۳ فصل گفته شده در نظام جدید ۱ فصل گفته شده و خلاصه تر

ژنتیک جمعیت هم تقریبا کاملا حذف شده با تکامل فقط ۴ فصل تکامل یکی دو صفحه هم بعضی از تعاریف جمعیت گفته شده قطعا سنیگن ترین فصل پیش این فصل بوده که حذف شده + ۳ فرمانرو ( آغازیان باکتری ها و ویروس ها و قارچ ها )



✅شیمی تقریبا در همون حد هستن تقریبا کل حفظیات شیمی حذف شده جای اون حفظیات جدید گفته شده ولی چارچوب مطالب در حد هم هستن

و دبیران زیست و شیمی اذعان دارند برای حل این دو درس نظام قدیم باید زمان بیشتری داوطلب صرف میکرده ! یعنی سخت تر بودن ! ( حالا جدای از اینکه بودجه بندی سوالات مثلن تو فیزیک نظام قدیم بهم زدند ! )

حالا سوالم اینه ایا با دادن ضریب ( نمره همترازی ) سنجش میتونه حق خورده شده 340 هزار نظام قدیمی رو برگردونه ؟ اگر کاری نکنیم همین بلا سر 99 میاد و قلمچی هم از الان با قضیه اوکی شده چون میخاد از مهر تراز مشترک بین دو نظام بده .....

مخلص کلامم چیه ؟؟؟ یا حذف مباحث غیر مشترک یا دادن تراز جدا گانه برای هر نظام !

----------


## irani7878

*خداوکیلی دیگه شورشو دراوردید!
 اول که سنجش گفت برای 99 فقط یک نوع سوال طرح میشه اونم فقط برای نظام جدید خودتون رو کشتید که دو نوع سوال طرح بشه سنجشم گفت چشم!
حالا گفتید حق انتخاب بده باز گفت چشم!
گفتید به نظام قدیم ظلم شده گفت چشم ضریب میدیم!
همین امسال کلی رتبه خوب از نظام قدیم داشتیم از فضا که نیومدن...
خودمم نظام قدیمم در ضمن*

----------


## UNI7ED

> *خداوکیلی دیگه شورشو دراوردید!
>  اول که سنجش گفت برای 99 فقط یک نوع سوال طرح میشه اونم فقط برای نظام جدید خودتون رو کشتید که دو نوع سوال طرح بشه سنجشم گفت چشم!
> حالا گفتید حق انتخاب بده باز گفت چشم!
> گفتید به نظام قدیم ظلم شده گفت چشم ضریب میدیم!
> همین امسال کلی رتبه خوب از نظام قدیم داشتیم از فضا که نیومدن...
> خودمم نظام قدیمم در ضمن*


شور چیو در اوردیم ؟؟ عزیزمن اگر نظام قدیمی باشی میفهمی اوضاع از چه قراره !
 دادن حق انتخاب برای این بود که حرف خودشو (کنکور 98 اخرین کنکور خواهد بود ) رو زیر پا گذاشت در ضمن چرا نمیتونست 2 تراز جدا گانه اعمال کنه که نیاز به دادن ضریب نباشه ؟! 
علاوه بر اون طرح 2 کنکور چیزی جدیدی نیست که اولین بار توی سال 99 اتفاق افتاده باشه ...

----------


## UNI7ED

سال 81 تا 83 (سه سال پیاپی ) 2 کنکور برای دو نظام برگذار شده و سازمان سنجش که سابقه این کار رو داره پس محتمل این کارو انجام میداد فقط یک ادم با صلاحیت عقلی توی اون سازمان نیست که بگن تا چیزی قطعی نشده چیزی رو اعلام نکنیم !! مثلن طرفای خرداد 97 گفتند سال بعد اخرین سال کنکور نظام قدیم میگیریم و تمام ! بعدش اومدن بهمن 97 (زمان ثبت نام برای کنکور 98 ) تعداد داوطلبان شرکت کننده در کنکور 98 نظام قدیم رو دیدند(حدود 340 هزار نفر !! ) گفتند چقد زیاد ! پس همه ی اینا که نمیتونن برن دانشگاه  :Yahoo (1):  پس بیایم 99 هم دو کنکوره کنیم ...مطمئنن هیچ چیز برای 1400 قطعی نیست و " ممکنه " سال دیگه هم باشه (تا ببینن بهمن امسال چند نفر داوطلبی داره نظام قدیم ) ....تاریخ سنجش به ما ثابت میکنه ثبات روی حرفشون خیلی کم دیده میشه و از همین جا هاست که حق بچه ها خورده میشه ... درضمن دوستان عزیز حق دادنی نیست گرفتنیه !

----------


## mlt

سال بعد انتخابی هست
اگه خیلی اسونه پس بیاید کنکور جدید  بدید

----------


## UNI7ED

> سال بعد انتخابی هست
> اگه خیلی اسونه پس بیاید کنکور جدید  بدید


دوست عزیز چرا گارد میگیری ؟ 
هیشکی نگفته مباحث مشترک اسونه! 
 گفتم چون خیلی مباحث رو ندارن (غیر مشترک ) پس زمان نمیخان بزارن روی اون مباحث ، در عوض زمان زیادتری دارن که اون " مباحث مشترک " رو قوی کنن

----------


## mlt

گارد نگرفتم فقط یه پیشنهاد بود


> دوست عزیز چرا گارد میگیری ؟ 
> هیشکی نگفته مباحث مشترک اسونه! 
>  گفتم چون خیلی مباحث رو ندارن (غیر مشترک ) پس زمان نمیخان بزارن روی اون مباحث ، در عوض زمان زیادتری دارن که اون " مباحث مشترک " رو قوی کنن

----------


## UNI7ED

> گارد نگرفتم فقط یه پیشنهاد بود


مرسی از پیشنهادتون  :Yahoo (1): 
 ولی ترجیح میدم نظام خودم بمونم و با کمک بچه ها حقمون رو بگیریم 
پ.ن : «إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ یُغَیِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى یُغَیِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ»

----------


## BRUH

داداش مطمئنی بررسی کردی ؟
نظام جدید کاربرد مشتقش داره و بهینه سازی هم بهش اضافه شده خیلی بیشتر از نظام قدیم 
فیزیک اتمی هسته ای هم که داره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## UNI7ED

> داداش مطمئنی بررسی کردی ؟
> نظام جدید کاربرد مشتقش داره و بهینه سازی هم بهش اضافه شده خیلی بیشتر از نظام قدیم 
> فیزیک اتمی هسته ای هم که داره


لینک مقایسه بین دو نظام : /https://joqdedana.com/new-and-old

----------


## wonshower

> *خداوکیلی دیگه شورشو دراوردید!
>  اول که سنجش گفت برای 99 فقط یک نوع سوال طرح میشه اونم فقط برای نظام جدید خودتون رو کشتید که دو نوع سوال طرح بشه سنجشم گفت چشم!
> حالا گفتید حق انتخاب بده باز گفت چشم!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گفتید به نظام قدیم ظلم شده گفت چشم ضریب میدیم!
> همین امسال کلی رتبه خوب از نظام قدیم داشتیم از فضا که نیومدن...
> خودمم نظام قدیمم در ضمن*


انصافم خوب چیزیه،ک شماندارین،یه بی سوادم میدونه امسال قدیمنابودشد حالا شماها ماست مالی کنید

نظام جدیدشم میگه درحق ماظلم شدع توک قدیمی اینومیگی واقعا واسه سلامت بدنیت نگران شدم

----------


## wonshower

> با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان همینطور که مستحضر هستید امسال سازمان " عادل " سنجش برای خفه کردن اعتراضات نظام قدیمی ها اقدام به دادن ضریب برای هر درس کرد که عملن توهین به شعور مخاطب قلمداد میشه . میخوام مقایسه ای بین دروس نظام جدید و قدیم کنم اخر متنم که بفهمید تراز مشترک دادن یعنی نابودی نظام قدیم ...لطفن دوستان با دادن نظر هایی از قبیل " اگر کسی بخون باشه براش مهم نیست چقدر باشه !! " خودداری کنن ! چرا یک نظام قدیم باید روی مباحث غیر مشترک وقت بذاره در حالی که همین زمان رو نظام جدید ها روی دروس خودشون ( مشترک ها!! ) میزارن و قوی تر میشن ؟ لطفن قبل از دادن فیدبک ببینین حرفی که قراره بزنین عدالت رو رعایت میکنه یا نه ...
> 
>                                مقایسه بین دو نظام 
> ادبیات نظام جدید تعداد درس های کتابشون کمتره قاعدتا کمتر قرابت و املا و … خواهند داشت پس  نظام جدید در درس ادبیات راحتر ارزیابی میشه
> 
> ✅عربی تقریبا در یک سطح هستن قواعد ها در یک سطح هستن
> 
> ✅دینی نظام جدید دینی دوم ۱۲ درس سوم ۱۲ درس پیش هم احتمالا ۱۰ درس کلا ۳۴ درس ولی دینی نظام قدیم دوم ۱۶ درس سوم ۱۶ درس و پیش ۱۰ درس ۴۲ درس دینی نظام قدیم ۸ درس  بیشتر داره و قاعدتا سختره
> 
> ...


باهردوش موافقم

----------


## Sanaz18

> *خداوکیلی دیگه شورشو دراوردید!
>  اول که سنجش گفت برای 99 فقط یک نوع سوال طرح میشه اونم فقط برای نظام جدید خودتون رو کشتید که دو نوع سوال طرح بشه سنجشم گفت چشم!
> حالا گفتید حق انتخاب بده باز گفت چشم!
> گفتید به نظام قدیم ظلم شده گفت چشم ضریب میدیم!
> همین امسال کلی رتبه خوب از نظام قدیم داشتیم از فضا که نیومدن...
> خودمم نظام قدیمم در ضمن*


شما اگ نظام قدیمی از جانب خودت صحبت کن
اگر خوشت نمیاد از تاپیک وارد نشو
اگر تحمل نظر مخالف نداری نیا انجمن

----------


## UNI7ED

> باهردوش موافقم


اگر هر دوی قضیه اتفاق بیفتد عدالت تکمیل میشه و حق هیشکی هم ضایع نمیشه و بهترین روشم همینه

 ولی اگر هر دو نمیکنن حداقل یکیش رو ترتیب اثر بدن که رقابت یکم منصفانه بشه ! 

پ.ن: بزرگواران سازمان سنجش امسال اخرتتون رو به دنیا فروختید و حق 340 هزار نفر رو ضایع کردید به خودتتون بیاین قبل از اینکه  دوباره حق کسی رو ضایع کنین ! ...

----------


## meysam98

هیچ ساز و کار جدیدی برای سال 99 اتخاذ نخواهد شد
تاپ های نظام قدیم هم امسال میرن دانشگاه
جوان ترین نظام قدیم هم دست کم 20 سال سن داره
و سنجش به هیچ وجه کنکوری های 99 رو قُربانی پشت کنکوری های قدیم نمی کنه.

اگه کسی بخواد تو کنکور 99 نظام قدیم موفق بشه باید خوب تلاش کُنه و درگیر انواع و اقسام کمپین های وقت تلف کُن نشه ( هر چند اگر کمپینی رو عاقلانه دیدید  حمایتش کُنید مثل کمپین حق انتخاب که مطالبه به حقی بود.)
مسلما روش های سال های قبلتون نیازمند بازبینی دقیق و تعمیر اساسی ست.

با کتاب های نظام قدیم هم میتونید موفق شید هر چند وظیفه سختی دارید   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## UNI7ED

> هیچ ساز و کار جدیدی برای سال 99 اتخاذ نخواهد شد
> تاپ های نظام قدیم هم امسال میرن دانشگاه
> جوان ترین نظام قدیم هم دست کم 20 سال سن داره
> و سنجش به هیچ وجه کنکوری های 99 رو قُربانی پشت کنکوری های قدیم نمی کنه.
> 
> اگه کسی بخواد تو کنکور 99 نظام قدیم موفق بشه باید خوب تلاش کُنه و درگیر انواع و اقسام کمپین های وقت تلف کُن نشه ( هر چند اگر کمپینی رو عاقلانه دیدید  حمایتش کُنید مثل کمپین حق انتخاب که مطالبه به حقی بود.)
> مسلما روش های سال های قبلتون نیازمند بازبینی دقیق و تعمیر اساسی ست.
> 
> با کتاب های نظام قدیم هم میتونید موفق شید هر چند وظیفه سختی دارید


دوست عزیز حالا اگر ساز و کاری اتخاذ بشه و به نتیجه ای هم برسه  به  " کسی "  ضرری میرسه ؟!
 کسی از نظام جدیدی ها متضرر میشه ؟؟! 
چه اشکالی داره نظام قدیمی ها بخان حقشون رو بگیرن ؟
در ضمن شما گرفتن حق نظام قدیم ها رو قربانی کردن نظام جدیدی ها میدونین ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## meysam98

> دوست عزیز حالا اگر ساز و کاری اتخاذ بشه و به نتیجه ای هم برسه  به  " کسی "  ضرری میرسه ؟!
>  کسی از نظام جدیدی ها متضرر میشه ؟؟! 
> چه اشکالی داره نظام قدیمی ها بخان حقشون رو بگیرن ؟


مشکل اینجاست ساز و کاری اتخاذ نمیشه
امسال با این همه نظام قدیم خوب تراز جدا ندادن
حالا سال آینده که تعداد نظام قدیم ها خیلی کمتر از الان میشه و قطعا تعداد تاپ هاشون انگشت شمار خواهد بود 

چطور سنجش میاد تراز جدا میده؟

کمپینی رو دنبال کنید که عاقلانه باشه

این بحث هم به نتیجه ای نخواهد رسید 
حق انتخاب داده شده و اگه کسی مُعترض به نوع طرح سوال و حجم درس هاست میتونه همرنگ جماعت شه و بیاد نظام جدید بده.

----------


## UNI7ED

> مشکل اینجاست ساز و کاری اتخاذ نمیشه
> امسال با این همه نظام قدیم خوب تراز جدا ندادن
> حالا سال آینده که تعداد نظام قدیم ها خیلی کمتر از الان میشه و قطعا تعداد تاپ هاشون انگشت شمار خواهد بود 
> 
> چطور سنجش میاد تراز جدا میده؟
> 
> کمپینی رو دنبال کنید که عاقلانه باشه
> 
> این بحث هم به نتیجه ای نخواهد رسید 
> حق انتخاب داده شده و اگه کسی مُعترض به نوع طرح سوال و حجم درس هاست میتونه همرنگ جماعت شه و بیاد نظام جدید بده.


مشکل تراز مشترک اینه که هیشکی نمیدونست سنجش میخاد این کار رو بکنه و گرنه اعتراض میشد !! 

در ضمن شما تا عدد ثبت نامی رو ندیدی چطور میتونی بگی که کدام نظام چقدر داوطلب داره ! کما که همه فکر میکردن نظام جدید تعدادشون تو کنکور 98 بیشتر باشه ولی تعداد 380هزار نظام قدیم به 256هزار نظام جدیدی بود !!

بعدشم همه میدونن دادن تراز جدا هیچ کاری نداره چطور امکان داره درس هایی که از نظر سختی یکسان نیست یه تراز مشترک داده بشه ؟؟؟؟!

دادن حق انتخاب دردی رو از نظام قدیم که میخواستن تو نظام خودشون بمونن درمان نمیکنه !

با تمام احترامی که براتون قائلم باید بهتون بگم شما بهتره خودتو درگیر این نکنی که این بحث به نتیجه می رسد یا خیر .

----------


## irani7878

> انصافم خوب چیزیه،ک شماندارین،یه بی سوادم میدونه امسال قدیمنابودشد حالا شماها ماست مالی کنید
> 
> نظام جدیدشم میگه درحق ماظلم شدع توک قدیمی اینومیگی واقعا واسه سلامت بدنیت نگران شدم


*سلامت بدنی* :Yahoo (20): 
*عقل کل ببین هر ساله یه عده گفتن که به ما ظلم شده وای بدبخت شدیم و فلان ولی فقط رو کم کاری خودشون سرپوش گذاشتن که وجدانشون اروم باشه*  :Yahoo (105): 
* بچه جون امثال تو تا ابد پشت این حواشی خواهید موند و مطمین باش تو کنکورم هیچی نمیشی 
واسه همه نگرانیات مرسی* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## -Ali-

*ببین دوست عزیز اصلا ما میگیم حرف شما در مورد کنکور 98 قبول !!
کنکور 99 حق انتخاب دادان عزیز !!!
این یعنی مشکلی داری نظامت رو عوض کن !!
قبول دارم ک جدید خیلی خوب و اوکی تر نسبت به قدیم هست،خب برو جدید بده!..
کنکور 99 جای این چیزا نیست !
چرا ?!
چون حق انتخاب داری !!...به همین راحتی !
کی جلوتو گرفتع ?!*

----------


## UNI7ED

[QUOTE=irani7878;1531059]


> انصافم خوب چیزیه،ک شماندارین،یه بی سوادم میدونه امسال قدیمنابودشد حالا شماها ماست مالی کنید
> 
> نظام جدیدشم میگه درحق ماظلم شدع توک قدیمی اینومیگی واقعا واسه سلامت بدنیت نگران شدم[/QUOTE
> *سلامت بدنی*  *مرسی که هستی خدایی* 
> *عقل کل ببین هر ساله یه عده گفتن که به ما ظلم شده وای بدبخت شدیم و فلان ولی فقط رو کم کاری خودشون سرپوش گذاشتن که وجدانشون اروم باشه* *
>  ببین بچه جون امثال تو تا ابد پشت این حواشی خواهید موند و مطمین باش تو کنکورم هیچی نمیشی 
> راستی واسه سلامت بدنیات مرسی*


مطمئن باش این تایپیک برای گذاشتن سرپوش روی وجدان خودم ساخته نشده 

من بر خلاف تو تا جایی که دست خودم باشه ! نمیزارم کسی حقم رو بگیره 

وضعیت درسیم خداروشکر بد نیست الان حدود میانگین 6500 ترازم تو قلمچیه و صد در صد به بالای 7000 میرسونم ( بعد ازمونا بیا تو تایپیک کارنامه های نظام قدیم ببین اگر شک داری دوست عزیز)

و در گیر حواشی هم نیستم  

و گرفتن حق رو درگیری حواشی نمیدونم برخلاف شما .

----------


## irani7878

[QUOTE=rkomm;1531066]


> مطمئن باش این تایپیک برای گذاشتن سرپوش روی وجدان خودم ساخته نشده 
> 
> من بر خلاف تو تا جایی که دست خودم باشه ! نمیزارم کسی حقم رو بگیره 
> 
> وضعیت درسیم خداروشکر بد نیست الان حدود میانگین 6500 ترازم تو قلمچیه و صد در صد به بالای 7000 میرسونم ( بعد ازمونا بیا تو تایپیک کارنامه های نظام قدیم ببین اگر شک داری دوست عزیز)
> 
> و در گیر حواشی هم نیستم  
> 
> و گرفتن حق رو درگیری حواشی نمیدونم برخلاف شما .


*خوب پس بدوو دنبال حقت سلام مارم بهش برسون* :Yahoo (105): 
​

----------


## UNI7ED

> *ببین دوست عزیز اصلا ما میگیم حرف شما در مورد کنکور 98 قبول !!
> کنکور 99 حق انتخاب دادان عزیز !!!
> این یعنی مشکلی داری نظامت رو عوض کن !!
> قبول دارم ک جدید خیلی خوب و اوکی تر نسبت به قدیم هست،خب برو جدید بده!..
> کنکور 99 جای این چیزا نیست !
> چرا ?!
> چون حق انتخاب داری !!...به همین راحتی !
> کی جلوتو گرفتع ?!*


 پس قبول داری دادن نظام قدیم به ضرره!

ولی سوال من اینه .... چرا باید به ضرر نظام قدیم باشه ؟ 

چرا نباید عدالت برقرار بشه ؟ 

پ.ن : الان پاسخی که دادی بخون ... چه کمکی به نظام قدیمی ها میکنه ؟ چرا پاک صورت مساله باید راه حل باشه ؟

----------


## UNI7ED

[QUOTE=irani7878;1531069]


> *خوب پس بدوو دنبال حقت سلام مارم بهش برسون*
> ​


چشم شمام بسلامت

----------


## Dmz.official

دوست عزیز مباحث غیر مشترک رو که حذف نمی کنن چون اصلا منطقی نیست ! ( نظام جدید هم یه سری مطلب جدید داره اونا رو هم حذف کنن ؟ نمیشه چون اگر به حذف باشه اصلا چرا درس داده میشه و دیگه چی می مونه ؟!  :Yahoo (94):  در این صورت کتاب هارو باید خط به خط خوند ! )
تراز جداگانه هم اگر قصد دادنش رو داشتند همین امسال این کار رو می کردند !
در کل حرفم اینه که اگر فکر می کنید می تونید بگیرید و کار درستی هست ، واسش تلاش کنید ولی تجربه ثابت کرده که باید روی نشدنش برنامه ریزی کنید و برای درصدهای بالا تلاش کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Ali-


ببین دوست عزیز اصلا ما میگیم حرف شما در مورد کنکور 98 قبول !!
کنکور 99 حق انتخاب دادان عزیز !!!
این یعنی مشکلی داری نظامت رو عوض کن !!
قبول دارم ک جدید خیلی خوب و اوکی تر نسبت به قدیم هست،خب برو جدید بده!..
کنکور 99 جای این چیزا نیست !
چرا ?!
چون حق انتخاب داری !!...به همین راحتی !
کی جلوتو گرفتع ?!


دقیقا سیاست سنجش همین حرفیه که شما زدی!
جدا دلم به حال خودمون میسوزه که نهایت ۶ ماه با نظام جدیدا فرق داریم! دلمونم میخواد کتابا خودمونو آزمون بدیم به هزار دلیل نمیخوایم جدید شرکت کنیم..اینو به کی باید گفت؟*

----------


## -Ali-

[b][center][b][center]


> پس قبول داری دادن نظام قدیم به ضرره!
> 
> ولی سوال من اینه .... چرا باید به ضرر نظام قدیم باشه ؟ 
> 
> چرا نباید عدالت برقرار بشه ؟ 
> 
> پ.ن : الان پاسخی که دادی بخون ... چه کمکی به نظام قدیمی ها میکنه ؟ چرا پاک صورت مساله باید راه حل باشه ؟


رو این موردی ک شما میگی،عدالت برقرار شده اتفاقا !...
حق انتخاب یعنی این ک شما خودت مختاری و این یعنی عدالت !...
رو کاغذ شاید سخت باشه نظام قدیم،اما برای یه کنکوری ک 80% مطالب نظام قدیم رو کاملا طی این سه سال مسلطه سخت نیست!
سختی و آسونی نظام جدید و قدیم بستگی به خود شخص داره!
اگه خودت به این جمع بندی رسیدی ک نظام قدیم سخته برات،طبق همون عدالت باید بری نظام جدید !...
اگه هم ک نیست،پس مشکلی نداشته باش...
عدالت از این روشن تر ?!?
اما هرکسی ک هر نظامی کنکور داده،نمیتونه فردا بگه ،فلان فلان !
چرا ?!
چون این تصمیمی بوده ک خود شخص گرفته،با قدرت عقل،تفکر و تصمیم گیری خودش !!..
سنجش هم به نظرش احترام میذاره !
 سنجش متولی تصمیم شما نبوده ک بعدش مدعی بشید!

----------


## mohammadcccc

حالا هی تو این انجمن و فضای مجازی بپلکید و بگید نظام قدیما حقتون رو بگیرید
نظام جدیدا برید فلان و بهمان.
بشینید درستون رو بخونید.
نظامت قدیم باشه یا جدید فرقی نمی کنه خوب خونده باشی اول میشی با هر شرایطی.

----------


## UNI7ED

> [b][center][b][center]
> رو این موردی ک شما میگی،عدالت برقرار شده اتفاقا !...
> حق انتخاب یعنی این ک شما خودت مختاری و این یعنی عدالت !...
> رو کاغذ شاید سخت باشه نظام قدیم،اما برای یه کنکوری ک 80% مطالب نظام قدیم رو کاملا طی این سه سال مسلطه سخت نیست!
> سختی و آسونی نظام جدید و قدیم بستگی به خود شخص داره!
> اگه خودت به این جمع بندی رسیدی ک نظام قدیم سخته برات،طبق همون عدالت باید بری نظام جدید !...
> اگه هم ک نیست،پس مشکلی نداشته باش...
> عدالت از این روشن تر ?!?
> اما هرکسی ک هر نظامی کنکور داده،نمیتونه فردا بگه ،فلان فلان !
> ...


الان این راه حل بود دادی ؟؟ 
دادن حق انتخاب به کسایی که میخواستن ! نظام جدید بدن سال 99 و مسخره بازی سنجش که 99 باید هرکس تو نظام خودش ازمون بده ، عدالت برا اونا برقرار شده ... 
الان شما میگی عدالت اینه که هر کی دوست نداشت شرایط حاکم بر نظام قدیم رو یا بره نظام جدید یا دوراز جون نظام قدیمی ها بره بمیره ! خب دوست من دانای کل مغز متفکر فروم شاید یکی دوست نداره بره نظام جدید شاید یکی وسع مالیش نکشه شاید یکی ترجیح میده درسایی رو بخونه که براش اشناست ....و هزار تا دلیل دیگر که در اینجا زمان اجازه نمیده که گفته بشه .....
عدالت برا این دسته افراد چی میشه ؟؟

----------


## UNI7ED

> حالا هی تو این انجمن و فضای مجازی بپلکید و بگید نظام قدیما حقتون رو بگیرید
> نظام جدیدا برید فلان و بهمان.
> بشینید درستون رو بخونید.
> نظامت قدیم باشه یا جدید فرقی نمی کنه خوب خونده باشی اول میشی با هر شرایطی.


تا کی میخایم با دادن پاسخ هایی کلیشه ای که اگر به جای فلان.... نمک رو زخم دیگران بپاشیم؟ 
بسه بابا ! تا کی میخایم سرمون رومث کبک بکنیم زیر برف؟ و ساکت باشیم و بزاریم حقمون رو بخورن ؟ اگه الان جلوی ضایع شدن حقمون رو نگیریم چطور میخوایم بعدن نزاریم کسی حقمون رو بخوره !؟ از یه جایی سکوت نباید کرد ....
مرسی بابت پاسخ بدون فایده و کلیشه ایت دوست عزیز

----------


## UNI7ED

> دوست عزیز مباحث غیر مشترک رو که حذف نمی کنن چون اصلا منطقی نیست ! ( نظام جدید هم یه سری مطلب جدید داره اونا رو هم حذف کنن ؟ نمیشه چون اگر به حذف باشه اصلا چرا درس داده میشه و دیگه چی می مونه ؟!  در این صورت کتاب هارو باید خط به خط خوند ! )
> تراز جداگانه هم اگر قصد دادنش رو داشتند همین امسال این کار رو می کردند !
> در کل حرفم اینه که اگر فکر می کنید می تونید بگیرید و کار درستی هست ، واسش تلاش کنید ولی تجربه ثابت کرده که باید روی نشدنش برنامه ریزی کنید و برای درصدهای بالا تلاش کنید.
> موفق باشید


ندادن تراز جدا بخاطر سکوت بچه های نظام قدیم و فرصت کم اعتراض بود ( از 13 تیر تا 17 مرداد ) ولی الان یه سال مونده تا نتایج کنکور 99 پس هیچ چیز قطعی نیست !

----------


## sina_u

حرفت درسته و میتونین تلاش کنین چون حق نظام قدیمی ها هست شرایط برابر باشه.

اما باید دید سیاست سنجش چیه.
بچه ها برخلاف میل سنجش خواستن دوباره نظام قدیم باشه و دو نوع سوال برگزار بشه.
سنجش با کاری که امسال کرد خواست بهشون بفهمونه اگه دو نوع سوال باشه کدوم نظام هست که ضرر میکنه.
الان هم انتخابی کرده تا خودشون با پای خودشون برگردن.
اگه امسال فصلهاییو برای نظام قدیم حذف کنه سال بعد باز نظام قدیمیها میخوان 1400 هم نظام قدیم باشه.
برای همین سعی میکنه امسال این مسئله قیچی بشه تا 1400 همه یه نظام آزمون بدن.

هر چند بعید میدونم  ولی شاید اگه تلاش جمعی باشه نتیجه بده

----------


## الیاس شهبازی

نخیرم تو فصب موج نور و شکست رو در حد لازم دارن

----------


## UNI7ED

> نخیرم تو فصب موج نور و شکست رو در حد لازم دارن


 حذف شدن بخش عدسی ها و آینه ها (بخش اصلی نور) در نتیجه اون سه تا سوال از فصل نور قطعا حذف میشه 

فقط شما شکست نور رو دارین !!

----------


## Gizish

[QUOTE=irani7878;1531069]


> *خوب پس بدوو دنبال حقت سلام مارم بهش برسون*
> ​


الان شما مشکلتون چیه؟ خوب ایشون نظرش رو در غالب چند تا پیام دادن.خوب لطفا اینجا رو تبدیل به کوچه نکنید و کمتر دعوا کنید .شما که فهمیده هستین در نظر داشته باشین که شاید دیگران دوست ندارن این چنین ادبیاتی رو اینجا شاهد باشن.لطفا به آزادی اندیشه احترام بگذاریم البته تا جایی که حقوقی تضیع نشده.

----------


## UNI7ED

> حرفت درسته و میتونین تلاش کنین چون حق نظام قدیمی ها هست شرایط برابر باشه.
> 
> اما باید دید سیاست سنجش چیه.
> بچه ها برخلاف میل سنجش خواستن دوباره نظام قدیم باشه و دو نوع سوال برگزار بشه.
> سنجش با کاری که امسال کرد خواست بهشون بفهمونه اگه دو نوع سوال باشه کدوم نظام هست که ضرر میکنه.
> الان هم انتخابی کرده تا خودشون با پای خودشون برگردن.
> اگه امسال فصلهاییو برای نظام قدیم حذف کنه سال بعد باز نظام قدیمیها میخوان 1400 هم نظام قدیم باشه.
> برای همین سعی میکنه امسال این مسئله قیچی بشه تا 1400 همه یه نظام آزمون بدن.
> 
> هر چند بعید میدونم  ولی شاید اگه تلاش جمعی باشه نتیجه بده


مرسی از دیدگاهت دوست عزیز بله حرفای شما تا حدی درسته 

میشه گفت سنجش حق 340 هزار نفر رو ضایع کرد تا بفهمونه کسی نباید رو حرفش حرف بزنه ! 

ولی خودش بهتر میدونه دیگه ظلمی که به نظام قدیم 98 شد برا 99 اتفاق نمیافته ( نمیزاریم !) 

چون ما اول از همه خدا رو داریم بعدش وحدت بچه ها بعدش اگر نشد رای دیوان عدالت اداری ! سنجش خوب میشناستش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Maja7080

حرفات کاملا درسته ولی سال بعد سنجش عادلانه سوال طرح میکنه. امسال هم خودشون متوجه شدن گند زدن اومدن به نظام قدیمی ها چند درصد اضافه کردن البته درسته فرقی به حال نظام قدیمیا نداشت ولی همینکه اشتباهشون رو قبول کردن خیلی خوبه و سال بعد مطمئنا سوالهارو در یه سطح و البته سخت تر طرح میکنن که انقدر اعتراض نباشه

----------


## UNI7ED

> حرفات کاملا درسته ولی سال بعد سنجش عادلانه سوال طرح میکنه. امسال هم خودشون متوجه شدن گند زدن اومدن به نظام قدیمی ها چند درصد اضافه کردن البته درسته فرقی به حال نظام قدیمیا نداشت ولی همینکه اشتباهشون رو قبول کردن خیلی خوبه و سال بعد مطمئنا سوالهارو در یه سطح و البته سخت تر طرح میکنن که انقدر اعتراض نباشه


هر جورم بخان سخت بدن بازم یکیش سخت تر از دیگری میشه چون سوالا که یکی نیست ! 
بازم اعتراض میشه
 چه بهتر همین حالا بگن 2 گروه 2 سوال 2 تراز جدا که حق هیشکی ضایع نشه .

----------


## reza333

> مرسی از دیدگاهت دوست عزیز بله حرفای شما تا حدی درسته 
> 
> میشه گفت سنجش حق 340 هزار نفر رو ضایع کرد تا بفهمونه کسی نباید رو حرفش حرف بزنه ! 
> 
> ولی خودش بهتر میدونه دیگه ظلمی که به نظام قدیم 98 شد برا 99 اتفاق نمیافته ( نمیزاریم !) 
> 
> چون ما اول از همه خدا رو داریم بعدش وحدت بچه ها بعدش اگر نشد رای دیوان عدالت اداری ! سنجش خوب میشناستش


سه چهار هفته دیگه احتمالا سنجش جلسه میزاره ، تا تاثیر معدل ۹۹ و اعلام کنه. هر کاری که میخاید بکنید ، سریع شروع کنین تا سریع هم جمع بشه و اگر کشدار بشه قضیه ، بدون بردش فقط و فقط برای ((دانش اموز)) نظام جدیده.

دیوان عدالت هم تا کنکور ۹۹ برگزار نشه ، فعلا هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه.

----------


## UNI7ED

> سه چهار هفته دیگه احتمالا سنجش جلسه میزاره ، تا تاثیر معدل ۹۹ و اعلام کنه. هر کاری که میخاید بکنید ، سریع شروع کنین تا سریع هم جمع بشه و اگر کشدار بشه قضیه ، بدون بردش فقط و فقط برای ((دانش اموز)) نظام جدیده.
> 
> دیوان عدالت هم تا کنکور ۹۹ برگزار نشه ، فعلا هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه.


من که همه جوره هستم مونده حمایت دوستان :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


سه چهار هفته دیگه احتمالا سنجش جلسه میزاره ، تا تاثیر معدل ۹۹ و اعلام کنه. هر کاری که میخاید بکنید ، سریع شروع کنین تا سریع هم جمع بشه و اگر کشدار بشه قضیه ، بدون بردش فقط و فقط برای ((دانش اموز)) نظام جدیده.

دیوان عدالت هم تا کنکور ۹۹ برگزار نشه ، فعلا هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه.


من خیلی استرس تاثیر معدلو دارم
لنتی کابوسه
اگه قطعی بمونه فرقی به حال اونایی که ن.جدید آزمون میدن میکنه یا همه قطعین؟*

----------


## UNI7ED

> *
> 
> من خیلی استرس تاثیر معدلو دارم
> لنتی کابوسه
> اگه قطعی بمونه فرقی به حال اونایی که ن.جدید آزمون میدن میکنه یا همه قطعین؟*


قطعیش هم کنن باید برش گردونن به +

 خودشونم میدونن 

البته به احتمال زیاد اولش میگن قطعیه 

ولی تا بهمن برمیگرده (تجربه سال های قبل )

----------


## reza333

> *
> 
> من خیلی استرس تاثیر معدلو دارم
> لنتی کابوسه
> اگه قطعی بمونه فرقی به حال اونایی که ن.جدید آزمون میدن میکنه یا همه قطعین؟*


قطعی بشه برای همه قطعی میشه و در کل برای همه بد میشه. البته احتمال خیلی زیاد چون کنکور اخر بچه های قدیمه ، امسالم  مثبت میمونه.

----------


## UNI7ED

> قطعی بشه برای همه قطعی میشه و در کل برای همه بد میشه. البته احتمال خیلی زیاد چون کنکور اخر بچه های قدیمه ، امسالم  مثبت میمونه.


اگه بخان قطعی کنن باید ساز و کار امتحان نهایی رو بهبود ببخشن واگر همین الان بخان شروع کنن اولین تاثیر قطعی معدل میره برای کنکور1401

----------


## DR._.ALI

هر کاری میخای بکن فقط خودتونو درگیر حاشیه نکن هر چی واسه همه اتفاق میفته واسه شما هم همونه سعی کن تو سخت ترین شرایط هم بهترین عملکردو از خودت نشون بدی که بعدا پشیمون نشی که ای کاش بیشتر تلاش میکردی

----------


## amureza

با درصدای نظام‌ قدیم ادبیات ۵۸ عربی ۶۲ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۸۹ زمین ۲۶ زیست ۵۰ ریاضی ۸۴ فیزیک‌۸۸ شیمی ۵۰ بشی ۲۴۰۰ خیلیه

----------


## UNI7ED

> با درصدای نظام‌ قدیم ادبیات ۵۸ عربی ۶۲ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۸۹ زمین ۲۶ زیست ۵۰ ریاضی ۸۴ فیزیک‌۸۸ شیمی ۵۰ بشی ۲۴۰۰ خیلیه


همینو میگم دیگه اگه تراز مشترک نبود و هر گروه تراز جدا داشت با این درصدا مثل کنکور 97 برخورد میشد و میتونین برین سایت کانون درصدارو بزنین رتبه حدود رو ببینین مطمئنن رتبه خیلی کمتر از 2400 میشد

----------


## UNI7ED

> با درصدای نظام‌ قدیم ادبیات ۵۸ عربی ۶۲ دینی ۸۴ زبان ۸۹ زمین ۲۶ زیست ۵۰ ریاضی ۸۴ فیزیک‌۸۸ شیمی ۵۰ بشی ۲۴۰۰ خیلیه

----------


## Ordijahannam

هر سال توی کنکور بی عدالتی بوده و خواهد بود!باید اینقدر خوب بخونی که این بی عدالتیا جلوی پیشرفتتو نگیره!دقیقا مث نظام قدیمهایی که امسال زیر هزار شدن

----------


## UNI7ED

*                                   شوکی که سازمان سنجش به نظام قدیمی‌ها وارد کرد*
*سازمان سنجش بعد از برگزاری کنکور ۹۸ در اطلاعیه‌ای از همتراز بودن داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید در کنکور سراسری امسال خبر داده که حواشی زیادی را برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم به همراه داشت.*به گزارش گروه رسانه‌های دیگر خبرگزاری آنا، کنکور سراسری امسال با تمام ادوار گذشته‌اش متفاوت بود؛ کنکوری که در آن داوطلبان به نظام قدیم و نظام جدید تقسیم شده بودند و برای هر گروه نیز سوالات خاص خودشان طراحی شد، هرچند کنکور امسال امیدها را در دل داوطلبان هر دو نظام زنده کرد، اما بعد از پایان ماراتن کنکور خبر عدم‌تراز شدن نمرات هر نظام به صورت جداگانه شوک جدیدی را به هر دو گروه از داوطلبان وارد کرد، تا جایی که داوطلبان نظام قدیم حالا کمپین اعتراضی «نظام- قدیم» را در اینستاگرام راه‌اندازی کرده‌اند؛ کمپینی که اعضای آنها خواهان ارزیابی داوطلبان نظام قدیم در گروه خودشان هستند و معتقدند روندی که سازمان سنجش در پیش‌گرفته باعث می‌شود نه‌تنها آنها، بلکه داوطلبانی که در زمره نظام جدید تعریف می‌شوند نیز ضرر کنند.

 اطلاعیه دیرهنگام سازمان سنجشاما نکته قابل‌تامل اینجاست که سازمان سنجش در اطلاعیه‌ای که در ۲۰ تیر ۹۸ منتشر کرده درباره نحوه ترازکردن داوطلبان این‌طور آورده است: «هرچند دو مجموعه سوال برای دو نظام آموزشی طراحی شده و ممکن است نوع سوالات در دو نظام متفاوت باشد، اما سوالات به‌گونه‌ای طراحی شده که سطح دشواری یکسانی دارند، به‌ویژه اینکه از مباحث مشترک دو نظام آموزشی قدیم و جدید (۳-۳-۶) سوال یکسان طراحی شده است، بنابراین تراز نمرات خام آزمون به صورت کلی در هر درس و گروه با هم محاسبه خواهد شد و نمرات هر نظام به صورت جداگانه تراز نمی‌شود.» و نکته جالب اینجاست که حتی این اطلاعیه نیز خود باعث ایجاد ابهامات جدیدی در ذهن داوطلبان نظام قدیم شده است، اول اینکه چطور تراز نمرات خام هر درس و گروه با هم محاسبه خواهد شد، اما در مرحله بعدی قرار نیست تراز داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید به صورت جداگانه اعلام شود و هم‌ترازی برای آنها لحاظ خواهد شد؟ مساله‌ای که با توجه به عدم‌واکنش مسئولان سازمان سنجش علی‌رغم گذشت بیش از یک هفته از راه‌اندازی کمپین اعتراضی داوطلبان نظام، باعث شده هر روز بر ابهامات ذهنی آنها افزوده شود.علاوه‌بر آن جمعیت داوطلبان نظام قدیمی که در کنکور امسال شرکت کردند به حدی است که نتوان به راحتی از کنار آنها گذشت، چراکه به گفته شاهین حسین‌زاده، داوطلب نظام قدیم گروه ریاضی که این روزها ادمین صفحه اعتراضی «نظام – قدیم» در اینستاگرام است، امسال ۵۰ درصد داوطلبان نظام قدیم و ۵۰ درصد دیگر نظام جدید بودند و این موضوع می‌طلبد تا مسئولان سازمان سنجش نسبت به این مساله توضیح دهند. اما نکته جالب اینجاست که در گروه علوم تجربی ۶۰ درصد از داوطلبان نظام قدیم و ۴۰ درصد نظام جدید بودند و این مساله نیز به خاطر اهمیت این گروه آزمایشی است.

داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید در ۳ مولفه با یکدیگر متفاوتندحسین‌زاده درباره مشکلات ایجاد‌شده برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم به خاطر هم‌ترازی با نظام جدیدی‌ها به «فرهیختگان» این‌طور می‌گوید: «قطعا زمانی که شرایط این دو گروه از داوطلبان با هم مساوی نبوده، هم‌ترازشدن‌شان مشکلاتی را ایجاد می‌کند و قطعا سنجش آنها در شرایط یکسان به ضرر هر دو طیف از داوطلبان تمام می‌شود. شما تصور کنید در درسی مانند زیست‌شناسی در رشته علوم تجربی داوطلبان نظام قدیم باید کتاب ۶۶۰ صفحه‌ای را می‌خواندند، اما داوطلبان نظام جدید با کتاب ۴۶۰ صفحه‌ای روبه‌رو بودند و این یک نمونه برای عدم‌یکسان بودن شرایط داوطلبان کافی است.»این داوطلب نظام قدیم با تاکید بر اینکه آموزش و پرورش در بازنگری کتاب‌ها، ملاک اصلی را بر کم‌کردن حجم آثار و همچنین ساده‌تر کردن مطالب گذاشته است، درحالی که داوطلبان نظام قدیم اصلا با چنین وضعیتی روبه‌رو نبوده‌اند، تصریح می‌کند: «داوطلبان این دو گروه در کتاب‌هایشان با یکدیگر متفاوتند، حال چرا باید بعد از کنکور سازمان سنجش آنها را هم‌تراز کند؟ علاوه‌بر اینکه سطح سوالات نیز در کنکور امسال یکسان نبوده است.» حسین‌زاده معتقد است: «در درس شیمی داوطلبان نظام قدیم که کتاب درسی‌شان بیشتر مساله‌محور بوده، قطعا نیازمند زمان زیادی بودند و حتی در درسی مانند زیست‌شناسی خود اساتید این حوزه اذعان کردند که سوالات طرح‌شده این درس برای نظام قدیمی‌ها در کنکور ۹۸ نسبت به نظام جدیدی‌ها چالشی‌تر بوده، این هم دلیل دومی است که می‌گوییم هم‌ترازی این دو نظام باعث نادیده گرفتن حق داوطلبان می‌شود.»

 در اطلاعیه‌های سنجش حرفی از همترازی داوطلبان نبوده استادمین صفحه اعتراضی «نظام- قدیم» می‌گوید: «ایراد سوم این است که در همه ادوار کنکور رسم بر این بود که از فصل کتاب‌ها تعداد مشخصی سوال طرح می‌شد که به اصطلاح به آن بودجه‌بندی هر درس می‌گویند و علی‌رغم ثابت بودن این مساله در ۱۰ سال گذشته، داوطلبان نظام قدیم زمانی که در جلسه کنکور امسال حضور یافتند، متوجه شدند سازمان سنجش کتب نظام جدید را برای طراحی سوالات هم از نظر تعداد سوالات و هم از نظر سطح سوالات ملاک قرار داده است.»حسین‌زاده با تاکید بر اینکه طبیعتا شرایط داوطلبان نظام قدیم با نظام جدید در کنکور ۹۸ یکسان نبوده است، ادامه می‌دهد: «اما نکته اصلی اینجاست که نه‌تنها در سایت سازمان سنجش، بلکه در دفترچه ثبت‌نام نیز اصلا به هم‌تراز شدن نظام قدیمی‌ها و جدیدها اشاره‌ای نشده بود و تصور داوطلبان این بود که هر داوطلب براساس نظام خود مورد ارزیابی قرار می‌گیرد.»او می‌گوید: «در درس شیمی نیز بسیاری از اساتید این درس معترف هستند که این درس در نظام قدیم ۳۰ درصد نسبت به کتاب شیمی نظام جدید سخت‌تر است اما هیچ‌کدام از این مولفه‌ها در اعلام نمره تراز داوطلبان نظام قدیم لحاظ نمی‌شود که این مساله مهمی است. علاوه‌بر این نباید فراموش کرد که تنها تغییر ۱۰ درصدی در تراز هر داوطلب می‌تواند رتبه او را تا چهار برابر تغییر دهد.»  داوطلب نظام قدیم به اطلاعیه‌های سازمان سنجش اشاره می‌کند و می‌گوید: «این سازمان تنها اعلام کرده بود از بخش‌های مشترک کتب نظام قدیم و جدید، سوالات مشترکی در کنکور خواهد آمد، اما در عمل تمرکز اصلی سوالات با نظام جدید بود و همین مساله هم باعث شد عملا بحث بودجه‌بندی فصل‌های درسی برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم از بین برود و کار برای این دسته از داوطلبان سخت شود، بعد از این اتفاق امروز با هم‌تراز شدن داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید روبه‌رو هستیم که بالطبع در نتیجه نهایی برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم بسیار اثرگذار است.» حسین‌زاده با بیان اینکه قطعا وقتی دو نوع داوطلب شرکت‌کننده در کنکور امسال داشتیم، سازمان سنجش باید تراز هر گروه را به صورت جداگانه محاسبه و اعلام کند، تصریح می‌کند: «بعد از اینکه تراز هر گروه به صورت مجزا اعلام شد، باید در مرحله بعدی رتبه داوطلبان به صورت یکجا اعلام شود، نه اینکه علی‌رغم متفاوت بودن شرایط داوطلبان شرکت‌کننده، در نمره‌دهی به آنها شرایط‌شان یکسان لحاظ شود.»او می‌گوید: «البته هم‌تراز شدن تنها به داوطلبان نظام قدیم آسیب نمی‌زند، چراکه نظام جدیدی‌ها نیز معتقدند کتاب‌هایشان جدید بوده و معلمان‌شان تسلط کافی بر آنها نداشتند و از سوی دیگر نتوانسته‌اند کتاب‌های تست‌زدنی قوی نیز داشته باشند و قطعا هم‌تراز کردن هر دو گروه به ضرر هر دو خواهد بود.»
 داوطلب نظام قدیم معتقد است: «قطعا زمانی که نمره تراز به معنی نمره ارزش هر داوطلب محسوب می‌شود، نمی‌توان به راحتی از هم‌تراز کردن داوطلبان هر دو گروه چشم‌پوشی کرد، چراکه این کار به نتیجه نهایی هر داوطلب ضرر زیادی می‌زند.»منبع:فرهیختگان

لینک خبر:  http://ana.ir/i/405388

----------


## MMMMMMMMMMMMMM

خب کنکور 97و کنکور 98 هم سطح سوالاش یکی نیست
سطح سوالات 98 به مراتب آسونتر بوده درنتیجه همه شرکت کنندگان در صد بالاتری زدند پس معلومه با این درصدا رتبه بالاتری میاره نسبت به 97

----------


## UNI7ED

> هر سال توی کنکور بی عدالتی بوده و خواهد بود!باید اینقدر خوب بخونی که این بی عدالتیا جلوی پیشرفتتو نگیره!دقیقا مث نظام قدیمهایی که امسال زیر هزار شدن


نظر شما متینه ولی اونی که الان زیر 1000 شده شانس اینو داشت که زیر 500 بشه و چه بسا کمتر و مطمئنن توقبول شدن  دانشگاه ها تاپ تاثیر داره این طور نیست ؟

----------


## UNI7ED

> خب کنکور 97و کنکور 98 هم سطح سوالاش یکی نیست
> سطح سوالات 98 به مراتب آسونتر بوده درنتیجه همه شرکت کنندگان در صد بالاتری زدند پس معلومه با این درصدا رتبه بالاتری میاره نسبت به 97


سطح سوال چند سال اخیر میشه گفت! نمیگم حتمن میگم میشه گفت ! تا حدودی برابر بوده فقط یادمه سال 94 به نسبت 95 خیلی سخت تر بود.. وگرنه از 95 به این بر کم و بیش در یک سطح بوده

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 

فایل پیوست 89347

----------


## mohammad1397

ظرفیتا باید جدا میکردن برای این کار هم نیاز به کمپین اساسی هست که کسی حوصلش نداره تا به خود بیای چند ماه گذشته رفته از دید وزارت علوم نظام قدیما یه عده فسیلن که فقط دنبال بهانه هستن

----------


## UNI7ED

> ظرفیتا باید جدا میکردن برای این کار هم نیاز به کمپین اساسی هست که کسی حوصلش نداره تا به خود بیای چند ماه گذشته رفته از دید وزارت علوم نظام قدیما یه عده فسیلن که فقط دنبال بهانه هستن


الان 4 گروه کنکوری داریم
 نظام جدیدی های دوازدهمی
نظام جدید های پشت کنکوری 
نظام قدیمی هایی که جدید میخوان بدن 
نظام قدیم 
سه گروه فسیل داریم !  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی جدای از شوخی یا کاری نباید کرد ونتیجش رو دید تو 99 یا با کمک همدیگه تلاش کنیم و توکل بر خدا انشالله جواب میده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (94):  فک میکردم این بحث کردنا دو سه ماه دیگه شروع بشه
اگه بحث کردن و وقت هدر دادن از الان شروع شد 
وای به حال اخرش...
هیچکدوم از دو طرف چه مخالف چه موافق نمیخوان قبول کنن چون هر دوشون درست میگن البته که یه طرف درست تر میگه  :Yahoo (20):  ولی این بحثتون همونطور که دارید میبیند به جایی نمیرسه اگه میخواید اعتراضی بکنید مشکلی نداره هم حق دارید هم وقت 
 ولی بحث الکی شما رو به جایی نمیرسونه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## anis79

من با این که نظام قدیمم و رتبم خوب نشده ولی بی عدالتی رو حس نکردم
کنکور 98 سطح سوالاتش نسبت ب 97 تا حدودی راحتتر بود واسه همین میانگین درصدا رفت بالا 
 بخاطر سطح سوالات که با 97 متفاوت بود نمیشه از تخمین 97 استفاده کرد
98 نظام جدید فقط ی دسته دانش اموز بود و 98 نظام قدیم خیلی سطح های مختلفی داشتن دانشجو های کارشناسی بودن بچهای چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن برا همین میانگین درصدا با سال قبل متفاوت بود
امسالم که حق انتخاب دادن یعنی ناراضی هستی نظامتو تغییر بده :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Gizish

[QUOTE=irani7878;1531289]


> *اصلا شما درجریانی بی احترامی رو اول کی شروع کرد؟! 
>  ایشون در غالب چندتا پیام نظرشون رو گفتن و منم در غالب چندتا پیام نظرمو گفتم الان مشکل شما چیه؟!
> بعدشم من از چه ادبیاتی استفاده کردم؟!
> پس فکر نکنم باید به شما جواب پس بدم اقای با شخصیت...!*


من که از اول گفتم شما اینجا رو با کوچه اشتباه گرفتین.کلا دنبال یه نفر نی گردید که باهاش بحث کنید

----------


## irani7878

[QUOTE=Gizish;1531406]


> من که از اول گفتم شما اینجا رو با کوچه اشتباه گرفتین.کلا دنبال یه نفر نی گردید که باهاش بحث کنید


*من دوتا سوال پرسیدم ازت به جای جواب دادن مثلن خودتو زدی به کوچه علی چپ...باش مام نفهمیدیم* :Yahoo (105):  
*تو کوچه شما مگه چجوری صحبت میکنن که هی میگی* :Yahoo (94): 
*راستی بیزحمت ریپلای نکن دمت گرم حوصلتو ندارم...*

----------


## M-95

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط anis79


من با این که نظام قدیمم و رتبم خوب نشده ولی بی عدالتی رو حس نکردم
کنکور 98 سطح سوالاتش نسبت ب 97 تا حدودی راحتتر بود واسه همین میانگین درصدا رفت بالا 
 بخاطر سطح سوالات که با 97 متفاوت بود نمیشه از تخمین 97 استفاده کرد
98 نظام جدید فقط ی دسته دانش اموز بود و 98 نظام قدیم خیلی سطح های مختلفی داشتن دانشجو های کارشناسی بودن بچهای چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن برا همین میانگین درصدا با سال قبل متفاوت بود
امسالم که حق انتخاب دادن یعنی ناراضی هستی نظامتو تغییر بده


پول میخواد!*

----------


## UNI7ED

> من با این که نظام قدیمم و رتبم خوب نشده ولی بی عدالتی رو حس نکردم
> کنکور 98 سطح سوالاتش نسبت ب 97 تا حدودی راحتتر بود واسه همین میانگین درصدا رفت بالا 
>  بخاطر سطح سوالات که با 97 متفاوت بود نمیشه از تخمین 97 استفاده کرد
> 98 نظام جدید فقط ی دسته دانش اموز بود و 98 نظام قدیم خیلی سطح های مختلفی داشتن دانشجو های کارشناسی بودن بچهای چند سال پشت کنکوری بودن برا همین میانگین درصدا با سال قبل متفاوت بود
> امسالم که حق انتخاب دادن یعنی ناراضی هستی نظامتو تغییر بده


دوست عزیز شما که 98 کنکور دادی باید بیشتر در جریان باشی! که وقتی سختی سوالات دو گروه ( نظام جدید و قدیم ) برابر نیست اصلن من کاری ندارم کدوم گروه سخت تر ! عقل حکم میکنه که تراز جدا گانه باشه

 بحث اصلی سر اینه و گرنه حرف شما متینه ممکنه درصدای 98 یکم بالا تر از 97 باشه  اون قیاسی هم که برا دوست عزیزمون با کنکور 97 کردم تا حدی درسته ! ( اینجوری نیست که 97 سخت سخت باشه و 98 اسون اسون که نتونیم درصد بزنیم رتبه بگیریم ! )

----------


## sina_u

> *
> پول میخواد!*


اگه فقط مشکلت پول هست و مطمئنی نظام جدید برات بهتره توجه داشته باش  هزینه  خرید کتاب به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر هست که میتونی در چند ماه به مرور بخری تا بهت فشار نیاد.
یکسال تلاش و بقیه عمرت به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر ارزش نداره.

----------


## UNI7ED

> *
> پول میخواد!*


پول هم بزاریم به کنار هر کس دلیل خودشو داره !

 مگر کسی به نظام قدیمی هایی که قصد نظام جدید دارن خرده میگیره که چرا فلان ؟ 

بچه های گل نظام قدیمم دلایل خودشون رو دارن

----------


## M-95

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


اگه فقط مشکلت پول هست و مطمئنی نظام جدید برات بهتره توجه داشته باش  هزینه  خرید کتاب به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر هست که میتونی در چند ماه به مرور بخری تا بهت فشار نیاد.
یکسال تلاش و بقیه عمرت به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر ارزش نداره.


پول فقط یه مشکل نیست،اولین مشکله.
یه کارگر ساده ماهی 3 تومن درآمد داره؟*

----------


## M-95

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rkomm


پول هم بزاریم به کنار هر کس دلیل خودشو داره !

 مگر کسی به نظام قدیمی هایی که قصد نظام جدید دارن خرده میگیره که چرا فلان ؟ 

بچه های گل نظام قدیمم دلایل خودشون رو دارن


نه پولو نذار کنار که هر چی تو زندگیم دارم میکشم به خاطر پوله*

----------


## UNI7ED

> *
> نه پولو نذار کنار که هر چی تو زندگیم دارم میکشم به خاطر پوله*


حرف شما متینه دوست عزیز

----------


## sina_u

> *
> پول فقط یه مشکل نیست،اولین مشکله.
> یه کارگر ساده ماهی 3 تومن درآمد داره؟*


کارگری که کل روز کار میکنه همینقدر حقوقشه. کارگری که ساعت اداری کار میکنه کمتر هست.
تو الان  خرج شکمتو در طول یکماه حساب کنی شگفت زده میشی. 3 میلیون الان ارزشی نداره.
اول تصمیم بگیر کدوم نظام به نفعت هست اونو شرکت کن چون ارزش وقتت خیلی بیشتر از این هست.
فقط یک یاداوری بود. زیاد بحثو ادامه نمیدم درخواست استارتر به حاشیه کشیده نشه.

----------


## mohammad1397

بنظرم برای 99 نهایت بشه دو تا کار واسه قدیم کرد یا غیر مشترکا ریاضی فیزیک کلا حذف کنن تا دیگه برای دو سوال نرن یه عالمه بیشتر  بخونن یا همون لنگر درونی استفاده کنن ظرفیت جدا تقریبا محاله بدن

----------


## UNI7ED

> بنظرم برای 99 نهایت بشه دو تا کار واسه قدیم کرد یا غیر مشترکا ریاضی فیزیک کلا حذف کنن تا دیگه برای دو سوال نرن یه عالمه بیشتر  بخونن یا همون لنگر درونی استفاده کنن ظرفیت جدا تقریبا محاله بدن


 دوست عزیز مرسی از دیدگاهت ولی برخلاف نظر شما بنده عقیده دارم اصلن کار دشواری نیست ! تراز جدا دادن هر گروه یعنی تراز جدای خودشون رو داشته باشن ( اینجوری دیگه مهم نیست یکی اسون اسون باشه دیگری سخت سخت منظورمم گروه خاصی نیست البته ) و در نهایت هر نفر یه عدد کلی به اسم  تراز کل محاسبه میکنن که رتبه هر نفر بر اساس همین تراز کل حساب  میشه

----------


## Gizish

به نظر بنده دوستانی که مشکل مالی دادن نباید فکر کنن که اگر پول داشتن مشکل حل میشد.واقعا تهیه منابع خوب و تحقیق در این باره هم کلی زمان می بره.افراد برگشتی مثل من کلی زمان صرف کردیم تا مثلا دینی رو تموم کنیم و خوب هم تست بزنیم.یا عربی.واقعا ادبیات هم که تمومی نداشت.الان تمام این دروس ملکه ذهنم شده .واقعا با توجه به مشغله های کاری و غیره دیگه توان مطالعه دروس جدید و کتابای نو و ورق نخورده رو ندارم.
خیلی فرق هست بین کسی که مجبور بخونه و ما برگشتی ها که صرف علاقه از خیلی چیزها می زنیم.دیگه کم کم صدای خانواده هم در میاد که بابا ول کن میخوای چیکار....

----------


## Gizish

دوستانی که قبلا تو کمپین های مختلف دیگه بودن و نتیجه هم گرفتن ، نمی دونن از کجا و چه طریقی میشه این درخواست رو به گوش مسئولین رساند؟ چون ما اینجا تا سال بعد هم حرف بزنیم باز یه عده هستن که نظری متفاوت داشته باشند و این همان سیکل معیوب هست . مثلا تا مهر یه درخواست میشد فرستاد خوب بود.
برای یه بار هم شده فضای مجازی گره ای از زندگی مون باز میکرد.

----------


## UNI7ED

> به نظر بنده دوستانی که مشکل مالی دادن نباید فکر کنن که اگر پول داشتن مشکل حل میشد.واقعا تهیه منابع خوب و تحقیق در این باره هم کلی زمان می بره.افراد برگشتی مثل من کلی زمان صرف کردیم تا مثلا دینی رو تموم کنیم و خوب هم تست بزنیم.یا عربی.واقعا ادبیات هم که تمومی نداشت.الان تمام این دروس ملکه ذهنم شده .واقعا با توجه به مشغله های کاری و غیره دیگه توان مطالعه دروس جدید و کتابای نو و ورق نخورده رو ندارم.
> خیلی فرق هست بین کسی که مجبور بخونه و ما برگشتی ها که صرف علاقه از خیلی چیزها می زنیم.دیگه کم کم صدای خانواده هم در میاد که بابا ول کن میخوای چیکار....


حرف شما کاملا درسته دوست عزیز به شخصه من نظام قدیم رو 100 درصد به نظام جدید ترجیح میدم ولی شرایط حاکم بر نظام قدیمی های 98 و سکوت بچه ها به این قضیه دامن زده که بچه ها فکر کنن نظام قدیم مشکل داره 
ولی انشالله این قضیه تراز مشترک هم ختم بخیر میشه و تراز جدا گانه اعمال بشه برا کنکور 99 
یادم میاد سال 92 93 بود سنجش اومد تاثیر رو قطعی کرد ! بعد یک بزرگواری نسبت به ظلم سنجش شکایتی تنظیم کرد و به دیوان برد ...سال بعدش قضیه رو مثبت کردند ولی اون سال حق خیلی ها خورده شد...سنجش تاریخ پر از حق خوری رو از خودش به جای گذاشته ...ولی خدا بزرگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## UNI7ED

> دوستانی که قبلا تو کمپین های مختلف دیگه بودن و نتیجه هم گرفتن ، نمی دونن از کجا و چه طریقی میشه این درخواست رو به گوش مسئولین رساند؟ چون ما اینجا تا سال بعد هم حرف بزنیم باز یه عده هستن که نظری متفاوت داشته باشند و این همان سیکل معیوب هست . مثلا تا مهر یه درخواست میشد فرستاد خوب بود.
> برای یه بار هم شده فضای مجازی گره ای از زندگی مون باز میکرد.


مدیر کل محترم امکان  دارد  شما یا همکاران محترمتون درباره این قضیه به ما کمک کنید ؟ @Araz
*@artim*@saj8jad

----------


## mohammadcccc

باور کنید دارید وقتتون رو هدر می دید.
تجربه اینو ثابت کرده سنجش حرف هیچ احدی رو نمی خونه و کار خودش رو میکنه.
کم حاشیه درست کنید و برید درستون رو بخونید.
خیلی مشکل دارید برید نظام جدید.
این مسائل و حواشی فقط از درس دورتون می کنه.
به جای این تاپیک های بی فایده و گذاشتن نظرسنجی این که کدوم نظام رو انتخاب می کنید اگه تا الان درس خونده بودید سال دهم (دوم ب=دبیرستان) را یه دور تموم کرده بودید

----------


## erf.erf

واقعا امسال درحق نظام قدیما ظلم بزرگی شد  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): کسایی که میگن خب بیاین نظام جدید یه لحظه خودشونوبزارن جای ما مگه الکیه؟؟؟؟ الان تعداد خیلی زیادی از نظام قدیم ها خرج های میلیونی برای کنکور کردن خوش خدا میاد بیان نظام جدید باز همون خرجو بکنن ؟؟یجوری حرف بزنین که با عقل جوردریباد نظام قدیمی های عزیز تا دیرنشده باید کاری کنیم وگرنه همین آشه و همین کاسه اگه کنکور99هم همینجوری باشه نظام قدیمی ها توسط  جدیدا نابود میشن ازما گفتن  ولی بخدا این یبارم باید خودمون خقمونو بگیریم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## UNI7ED

> باور کنید دارید وقتتون رو هدر می دید.
> تجربه اینو ثابت کرده سنجش حرف هیچ احدی رو نمی خونه و کار خودش رو میکنه.
> کم حاشیه درست کنید و برید درستون رو بخونید.
> خیلی مشکل دارید برید نظام جدید.
> این مسائل و حواشی فقط از درس دورتون می کنه.
> به جای این تاپیک های بی فایده و گذاشتن نظرسنجی این که کدوم نظام رو انتخاب می کنید اگه تا الان درس خونده بودید سال دهم (دوم ب=دبیرستان) را یه دور تموم کرده بودید


شما دوست عزیز نگران هدر رفتن زمان من و تمام نظام قدیمی هایی که این موضوع براشون حیاتی است نباش و با گفتن چنین نظراتی داری وقت خودتو تلف میکنی ! 

چون نه تنها شما بلکه هیچ کس دیگر نمیتونه اراده این تاپیک رو به زیر بکشه !!

پس به نصیحت خودت گوش کن و وقتت رو تو این تاپیک هدر نده بزرگوار

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 2 
فایل پیوست 89359

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 3 
فایل پیوست 89360

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 4  
فایل پیوست 89361

----------


## UNI7ED

> واقعا امسال درحق نظام قدیما ظلم بزرگی شد کسایی که میگن خب بیاین نظام جدید یه لحظه خودشونوبزارن جای ما مگه الکیه؟؟؟؟ الان تعداد خیلی زیادی از نظام قدیم ها خرج های میلیونی برای کنکور کردن خوش خدا میاد بیان نظام جدید باز همون خرجو بکنن ؟؟یجوری حرف بزنین که با عقل جوردریباد نظام قدیمی های عزیز تا دیرنشده باید کاری کنیم وگرنه همین آشه و همین کاسه اگه کنکور99هم همینجوری باشه نظام قدیمی ها توسط  جدیدا نابود میشن ازما گفتن  ولی بخدا این یبارم باید خودمون خقمونو بگیریم


مرسی دوست عزیز نظرواقع بینانت خستگیمو در کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 5

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 6

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 7  
فایل پیوست 89366

----------


## Aguila Roja

نظام قدیم دیگه تموم شده هست 
سازمان سنجش و طراح ها اولویتشون با نظام جدید ها هست 
وقتی ریاضی و فیزیک رو 27 تا سوالشو مشترک طرح میکنن اونم براساس نظام جدید یعنی اصلا براشون نظام قدیم مهم نیست !!! 
بدون شک سال 99 هم به این صورته !!!

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 8  
فایل پیوست 89367

----------


## UNI7ED

> نظام قدیم دیگه تموم شده هست 
> سازمان سنجش و طراح ها اولویتشون با نظام جدید ها هست 
> وقتی ریاضی و فیزیک رو 27 تا سوالشو مشترک طرح میکنن اونم براساس نظام جدید یعنی اصلا براشون نظام قدیم مهم نیست !!! 
> بدون شک سال 99 هم به این صورته !!!


میدونی دوست عزیز چرا اینجوری شد ؟

 چون هیچ کس نمیدونست تراز مشترک میدن ! تا خود بعد برگزاری کنکور که خدایی مصاحبه کرد گفت تراز مشترک میدیم ! 

یه عده اومدند گفتند اشکال نداره سنجش گفته از طرح لنگر درونی و بیرونی استفاده میکنن همه چی گلستان میشه و ما چقد خوشحالیم !

 همین عده اعتراضات بچه ها را تا نتایج اولیه خفه کردند و وقتی نتیجه ها اومد کار از کار گذشته بود عملن ...

الان زمان زیادی داریم که نظر سنجش را چه مصالحت امیز چه با زور دیوان برگردونیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 9

فایل پیوست 89368

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 10

فایل پیوست 89369

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 11  

فایل پیوست 89370

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 12  

فایل پیوست 89371

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 13

----------


## UNI7ED

ادامه نظرات در پست های بعدی 

«یوم لا ینفع الظّالمین معْذرتُهم و لهم اللّعنةُ و لهم سوءُ الدّار؛ روز قیامت روزی است که عذرخواهی ظالمان سودی به حالشان نمی بخشد و لعنت خدا بر آن ها، و جایگاه بد نیز برای آنان است.»

----------


## wonshower

> *سلامت بدنی*  *مرسی که هستی خدایی* 
> *عقل کل ببین هر ساله یه عده گفتن که به ما ظلم شده وای بدبخت شدیم و فلان ولی فقط رو کم کاری خودشون سرپوش گذاشتن که وجدانشون اروم باشه* *
>  ببین بچه جون امثال تو تا ابد پشت این حواشی خواهید موند و مطمین باش تو کنکورم هیچی نمیشی 
> راستی واسه همه سلامت بدنیات مرسی*



اخه چی بگم بهت ،تورونمیشه قانع کرد ،چون خودتوبه نفهمی زدی

نمیدونم چه به شماها میرسه ک فقط میخواین توسری خورشین  

چرانباید ظلمی ک شده رو  نادیده بگیرین؟؟
راست میگی حتما مصلایی،سادات و... هم کم کاریی کردن اره؟؟؟

تخته هات پوسیدن تورددادی

----------


## wonshower

[QUOTE=sina_u;1531439]اگه فقط مشکلت پول هست و مطمئنی نظام جدید برات بهتره توجه داشته باش  هزینه  خرید کتاب به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر هست که میتونی در چند ماه به مرور بخری تا بهت فشار نیاد.
یکسال تلاش و بقیه عمرت به اندازه حقوق یک ماه کارگر ارزش نداره.[/QUOTE

مرور وتست چی؟

جدیدتوسه سال خونده من تویه سال اونم بدون دبیربخونم

واقعاانصافم بدنیس]

----------


## wonshower

> *ببین دوست عزیز اصلا ما میگیم حرف شما در مورد کنکور 98 قبول !!
> کنکور 99 حق انتخاب دادان عزیز !!!
> این یعنی مشکلی داری نظامت رو عوض کن !!
> قبول دارم ک جدید خیلی خوب و اوکی تر نسبت به قدیم هست،خب برو جدید بده!..
> کنکور 99 جای این چیزا نیست !
> چرا ?!
> چون حق انتخاب داری !!...به همین راحتی !
> کی جلوتو گرفتع ?!*



عزیزم شماهزینه کتاب،جزوه،حاشیه نویسی،روبده

مروروتست رواوک کن
معلم خصوصی وازمون وخطاشوجورکن

سه سال بهم زمان بده الان جدیدمیدم

شرایط مارونداری نطق نکن پرفسور

----------


## sina_u

> مرور وتست چی؟
> 
> جدیدتوسه سال خونده من تویه سال اونم بدون دبیربخونم
> 
> واقعاانصافم بدنیس


شما قبل از اینکه جواب بدین خوب نوشته منو بخونین.
نوشتم اگه فقط مشکلت پول هست و مطمئنی نظام جدید برات بهتره
یعنی به این نتیجه قطعی رسیده که نظام جدید براش بهتر هست و تنها دلیلش برای نیومدن به نظام جدید هزینه کتابهاست ........

بحث کدوم نظام بهتره تموم شده و منم دیگه بحثی نمیکنم هر کی هر چی صلاحش هست انجام میده.

----------


## UNI7ED

> دوستان به نظرتون کنکور 1400 برای نظام قدیم برگزار میشه با توجه به این که دهه 80 هم تا سه سال برگزار شد ؟
> چون مثلا اگر کسی آبان سال 99 خدمتش تموم بشه و توان هزینه کردن برای خرید کتاب های نظام جدید رو نداشته باشه باید چکارکنه
> نظرتون چیه دوستان؟


دوست عزیز امکانش هست همانطور که میگفتند 98 اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم خواهد بود ولی خیل عظیم 380 هزاری نظام قدیمی هارو دیدند باعث شد 99 هم قدیم باشه ...همه چی بستگی به ثبت نامی های بهمن امسال داره

----------


## UNI7ED

> امیدوارم برگزار بشه 
> کتب نظام جدید هزینه اش خیلی زیاده


جدای از هزینه اش مقدار زمانی که باید بزاری که به تسلط مثل دانش اموزان نظام جدید که سه ساله با اون کتابا کار کردند برسی اون مشکل اساسیه ... انشالله که مشکل شما هم حل بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.t.n

> جدای از هزینه اش مقدار زمانی که باید بزاری که به تسلط مثل دانش اموزان نظام جدید که سه ساله با اون کتابا کار کردند برسی اون مشکل اساسیه ... انشالله که مشکل شما هم حل بشه


بله کاملا درست میگید 
ممنون شما هم موفق باشید و امیدوارم به رشته دلخواهتون برسید

----------


## irani7878

> اخه چی بگم بهت ،تورونمیشه قانع کرد ،چون خودتوبه نفهمی زدی
> 
> نمیدونم چه به شماها میرسه ک فقط میخواین توسری خورشین  
> 
> چرانباید ظلمی ک شده رو  نادیده بگیرین؟؟
> راست میگی حتما مصلایی،سادات و... هم کم کاریی کردن اره؟؟؟
> 
> تخته هات پوسیدن تورددادی


*تو میفهمی بسه کوچولو* :Yahoo (105): 
*شما که تخته هات تازه هستن و فابریک باید بدونی که وقتی تحمل نظر مخالف نظر خودت رو نداری نباید در چنین محلی حضور داشته باشی قشنگم* :Yahoo (105): 
*نمیدونم مغز امثال تو از چیه واقعا که اینقدر دیر فهمید و اینقدر بحث رو دوس دارید ! 
ببین یه بار قشنگ برات توضیح میدم امیدوارم بگیری(فکر نکنم* :Y (696): ) !
*تو کنکور سال 99 دو سوال طرح میشه درسته؟
همونطور که در جریانی حق انتخاب دادن برای سال 99 ... حالا ممکنه بگی حق انتخاب چیه؟!* :Y (456): 
*(حق انتخاب یعنی هر کنکوری سال 99 میتواند نوع دفترچه سوالات خود را(قدیم یا جدید)اتخاب کند و به سوالات ان پاسخ دهد) 
پس نتیجه میشه این که اگه فکر میکنی داره بهت ظلم میشه میتونی بری نظام جدید کنکور بدی به همین راحتی و خوشمزگی!!!
 چون از ابتدای اغاز کنکور هرساله بودن کسایی که گفتن وای به ما ظلم شده و بدبخت شدیم ولی کنکور سال بعدیش به همون منوال برگزار شده و اونایی که تلاش کردن اکثرا به حقشون رسیدن و در اینده هم چنین خواهد بود...! 
اگه بازم نگرفتی بی زحمت ریپلای نکن که از دست من کاری بر نمیاد دیگ...تنکس بیب* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aretmis

عنوان تایپک پارادوکس جالبی داره
حیاتی بودن فکر اساسی سنجش برای نظام قدیما
مگه سنجش به ما نظام قدیما اهمیت هم میده که حالا بخوان وقت ارزشمندشونو سر فکر کردن حیاتی بسوزونن؟
راحت بگیرین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Bernousi

خب اگه میخواین نظام قدیم کنکور بدین ؟  :Yahoo (21):  همون نظام جدید بدین دیگه 
مباحث غیرمشترک حذف شه دیگه چه فرقی میکنه که نظام قدیم بدین یا جدید  :Yahoo (21):  سنجشم برای همین انتخابو آزاد کرد

من خودم نظام قدیمم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Gizish

خیلی فرق داره.من خودم تمام کتابای ن جدید رو دانلود کردم.خوب تمام اونها نیاز به کتب کمک آموزشی دارن.خیلی شعر و متن جدید به ادبیات اضافه شده.الان کتابامون پرپر شده ولی تازه باید نشست از دل اونها نکته بیرون آورد.یا عربی که تمام متن عوض شده و کلی لغت جدید.اگر هم توجه کرده باشید خیلی از گزینه ها توی عربی از خود متن درس هست هم در ترجمه و هم در بخش قواعد.خوب شیمی هم هست.الان ما نیاز داریم فقط تست بزنیم .یه نظام جدیدی توی هر مدرسه درجه سه هم درس خونده باشه بالاخره از دبیر و دوستان و امتحان داخلی و نهایی چهار تا نکته توی کتاب نوشته. واقعا با این همه کتب تازه و نو میشه بهترین رشته کنکور رو آورد فقط توی چند ماه مطالعه؟ 
خوب چی میشه ما با همون کتب عمومی خودمون آزمون بدیم و موارد غیر مشترک حذف بشه؟ خوب اگر این موارد ضروری بودن چرا در نظام قدیم حذف شدن؟ دیگه یه تحلیل ساده است دیگه.مبحث نور توی کلاس هشتم نهم خونده میشه بعد ما همچنان برای کنکور داریم واسش تست می زنیم. 
مطمئن باشید خود مسئولین هم به این امر واقفند ولی متاسفانه مثل خیلی از مسائل دیگه اهمیت نمیدن.

----------


## UNI7ED

> عنوان تایپک پارادوکس جالبی داره
> حیاتی بودن فکر اساسی سنجش برای نظام قدیما
> مگه سنجش به ما نظام قدیما اهمیت هم میده که حالا بخوان وقت ارزشمندشونو سر فکر کردن حیاتی بسوزونن؟
> راحت بگیرین


دیدگاه های شبیه شما دوست عزیز باعث شده سنجش  بتونه هر کاری بکنه  ... (سکوت در برابر ظالم یعنی مشارکت با ظالم ! )

اگر از زمان مصاحبه خدایی نظام قدیمی ها حرکتی از خودشون نشون میدادند الان وضع 60 در صد ! داوطلبین تجربی 98 این چنین نمیشد..

----------


## UNI7ED

> خب اگه میخواین نظام قدیم کنکور بدین ؟  همون نظام جدید بدین دیگه 
> مباحث غیرمشترک حذف شه دیگه چه فرقی میکنه که نظام قدیم بدین یا جدید  سنجشم برای همین انتخابو آزاد کرد
> 
> من خودم نظام قدیمم


دوست عزیز تبریک میگم نظر شما جایزه بی فایده ترین کامنت را برد !

----------


## Mariyana

ببین اگه حق انتخاب نبود قطعا این کمپین و تایپیک ها راه به جایی میبرد اما الان خیلی ها تغییر نظام دادن من خودم یکیش اعتراضامو تو اون کمپین حق انتخاب انجام دادم همون موقع شروعش گفتم اعتراض واسه حذفیات کسی تمایل نداشت الان که دیگه حق انتخابم دادن

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 14

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 15

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 16  

فایل پیوست 89396

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 17 

فایل پیوست 89397

----------


## RGA

آقا من به هیچی کار ندارم! فقط چرا باید با زیست هفتاد رتبه ام میشد هشت هزار ؟!آخه مگه پزشکی،چی به جز زیسته؟یعنی من که زیست رو هفتاد زدم،شایستگی پزشکی ندارم؟واقعا مسخره است.

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 18 

فایل پیوست 89398

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 19 

فایل پیوست 89399

----------


## sheidaa23

> آقا من به هیچی کار ندارم! فقط چرا باید با زیست هفتاد رتبه ام میشد هشت هزار ؟!آخه مگه پزشکی،چی به جز زیسته؟یعنی من که زیست رو هفتاد زدم،شایستگی پزشکی ندارم؟واقعا مسخره است.


بقیه رو چند زدی؟

----------


## UNI7ED

بارتاب نظرات 20 

فایل پیوست 89400

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 21 

فایل پیوست 89401

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 22

فایل پیوست 89402

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 23 

فایل پیوست 89403

----------


## sheidaa23

> دیدگاه های شبیه شما دوست عزیز باعث شده سنجش  بتونه هر کاری بکنه  ... (سکوت در برابر ظالم یعنی مشارکت با ظالم ! )
> 
> اگر از زمان مصاحبه خدایی نظام قدیمی ها حرکتی از خودشون نشون میدادند الان وضع 60 در صد ! داوطلبین تجربی 98 این چنین نمیشد..


  برای تعویقم همین حرفارو میزدین دیگ اوقت ک کیکو کیک داشت حرف میزد اگع اعتراض کرده بودین الان 99درصد اونی ک میخواستین میشد کو این همه گفتن بیاین در سازمان سنجش کلا 20 نفرم نرفتن فقط این شد ک ما دوماه اخری رو از دست بدیم این قضیم مثل همونه . اصلا روی همکاری و کمک بچه ها حساب نکنید چون اصلا ب حق هم دیگ نیستن ی جورایی خعلیییی خالی بندن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 24 
فایل پیوست 89404

----------


## UNI7ED

> برای تعویقم همین حرفارو میزدین دیگ اوقت ک کیکو کیک داشت حرف میزد اگع اعتراض کرده بودین الان 99درصد اونی ک میخواستین میشد کو این همه گفتن بیاین در سازمان سنجش کلا 20 نفرم نرفتن فقط این شد ک ما دوماه اخری رو از دست بدیم این قضیم مثل همونه . اصلا روی همکاری و کمک بچه ها حساب نکنید چون اصلا ب حق هم دیگ نیستن ی جورایی خعلیییی خالی بندن


دوست عزیز نه شما من رو میشناسید نه من شما رو   

بنده چند روزه این کارو شروع کردم و کنکور 99 اولین کنکوری هست که قراره بعد از چند سال بدم

 پس در جریان تعویق کنکور که شما ادعا دارین بنده ربطی به آن داشتم اشتباه میکنید 

در ضمن من امیدم اول به خداست و پیدا خواهند شد وکمک خواهند کرد دوستانی که میدانند اگر کاری نکند و شرایط ثابت بماند تا 99

 این بازتاب نظرات که تو پست هام هست در اینده  نظرات خودشون خواهد شد !

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 25 

فایل پیوست 89406

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 26 

فایل پیوست 89407

----------


## UNI7ED

بازتاب نظرات 27  

فایل پیوست 89408

----------


## sheidaa23

> دوست عزیز نه شما من رو میشناسید نه من شمارو بنده چند روزه این کارو شروع کردم و کنکور 99 اولین کنکوری هست که قراره بعد از چند سال بدم پس در جریان تعویق کنکور که شما ادعا دارین بنده ربطی به ان داشتم اشتباه میکنید 
> 
> در ضمن من امیدم اول به خداست و پیدا خواهند شد وکمک خواهند کرد دوستانی که میدانند اگر کاری نکند و شرایط ثابت بماند تا 99 این بازتاب نظرات که تو پست هام هست در اینده  نظرات خودشون خواهد شد !


من ک منظورم این نبود ک شما تو جریان تعویق بودی یا نبودی یا دخالت داشتی یا نداشتی میگم اونم قضیش مثل همین بود میخواستیم بجای این ک سهمیه بدن ب سیل زده ها ی سه چار هفته عقب بندازنش ب هر کی بگی زنگ زدیم گریه کردیم و... ولی وقت عمل ک میشد هیچ کسو نمی دیدی ادبیات سرگروها و رهبرای جمعم ک همونی بود ک گفتم اگع این کارو کنی این میشه خلاصه وقتتو حدر نده عزیزجان اونم میون این جماعت نمیدونم برو سراغ سبطی مثلن با چندتا ک موافقن اصولا بچه ها ب قول معروف نخاله زیاد هست توشون نمیشه اعتماد کرد هم وقتتو حدر دادی هم بجایی نرسیدی برو سراغ اهلش انشاا... خداهم هممونا ب راه راست هدایت کنه مخصوصا اقای خداییو :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## UNI7ED

> من ک منظورم این نبود ک شما تو جریان تعویق بودی یا نبودی یا دخالت داشتی یا نداشتی میگم اونم قضیش مثل همین بود میخواستیم بجای این ک سهمیه بدن ب سیل زده ها ی سه چار هفته عقب بندازنش ب هر کی بگی زنگ زدیم گریه کردیم و... ولی وقت عمل ک میشد هیچ کسو نمی دیدی ادبیات سرگروها و رهبرای جمعم ک همونی بود ک گفتم اگع این کارو کنی این میشه خلاصه وقتتو حدر نده عزیزجان اونم میون این جماعت نمیدونم برو سراغ سبطی مثلن با چندتا ک موافقن اصولا بچه ها ب قول معروف نخاله زیاد هست توشون نمیشه اعتماد کرد هم وقتتو حدر دادی هم بجایی نرسیدی برو سراغ اهلش انشاا... خداهم هممونا ب راه راست هدایت کنه مخصوصا اقای خداییو


شرمنده دوست عزیز برداشت من بد بود 

 حرف شما درسته تا حدی

 انشالله راه هایی که فرمودید در قدم های بعدی انجام خواهد شد

----------


## UNI7ED

و این روایت:پیامبر خدا صلی الله علیه و آله : خداوند عزّ و جلّ به داوود علیه السلام وحی فرمود که :

 یا داوودَ ، إنّه لَیسَ مِن عَبدٍ یُعِینُ مَظلوما أو یَمشِی مَعهُ فی مَظلِمَتِهِ إلاّ اُثَبِّتُ قَدَمَیهِ یَومَ تَزِلُّ الأقدامُ .

 ای داوود! هیچ بنده ای نیست که ستمدیده ای را یاری رساند یا در ستمی که بر او رفته با او همدردی کند ، مگر این که گامهای او را در آن روزی که گامها می لغزد ، استوار نگه می دارم .

آقای مدیر کل محترم  @Araz 

با شناختی که من سال کنکور اولم( 94 ) از شما دارم میدونم شما انسانی نیستید که ظلم به بچه ها رو ببینه و کار نکنه ازتون خواهش میکنم جوری در پخش شدن و شنیده شدن این موضوع به افراد ذی صلاح 

کمکم کنید  @Araz

----------


## Insidee

نظام قدیم ها عملا حذف شده هستن جدید امتحان بدید ......................

----------


## RGA

> بقیه رو چند زدی؟


 این عکس کارنامه ام

----------


## Insidee

> این عکس کارنامه ام


عجب ظلمی شده

----------


## UNI7ED

> این عکس کارنامه ام



کی میتونه بگه ایشون تنبل بوده یا کم کاری کرده !؟؟؟؟؟؟‌  

آخه رو چه منطقی با این در صد ها آدم 31000  میشه ؟ 

زیست 70 ٪ شانسیه ؟ یعنی ایشون 35 تست رو از 50 تست درست زده ! 

یکی از هزاران نمونه ظلم فاحش سنجش در حق نظام قدیمی های 98

----------


## UNI7ED

> نظام قدیم ها عملا حذف شده هستن جدید امتحان بدید ......................


دوست عزیز قصد ناراحت کردنت رو ندارم

 ولی با تمام اون چیزی که بالا گفتم ازتون میخوام که نظرتون رو پیش خودتون نگه دارید

----------


## aretmis

> دیدگاه های شبیه شما دوست عزیز باعث شده سنجش  بتونه هر کاری بکنه  ... (سکوت در برابر ظالم یعنی مشارکت با ظالم ! )
> 
> اگر از زمان مصاحبه خدایی نظام قدیمی ها حرکتی از خودشون نشون میدادند الان وضع 60 در صد ! داوطلبین تجربی 98 این چنین نمیشد..



همیشه سعی کنید جهت مثبت و نیمه مثبت قضیه رو ببینید^^
دیدگاه من براساس تجربه ایه که خودم دارم ..آره منم اگه همسن و سال شما بودم و پیراپزشکی دانشگاه ایرانِ تهران رو میخوندم و خیالم راحت بود بابت آینده ام حتما حتما همینکارارو میکردم :Yahoo (4):  ولی من الان یه کنکوری ام با آینده نا مشخص پس ترجیح میدم وقتی به موقیت شما رسیدم برم سراغ جنگ  ومقابله با ظالم و دفاع از مظلومان کنکوری
چون خودمم سر خیلی از موضوعات درگیر شدم و چوبشم خوردم
آرزوی موفقیت دارم واستون :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Insidee

> دوست عزیز قصد ناراحت کردنت رو ندارم
> 
>  ولی با تمام اون چیزی که بالا گفتم ازتون میخوام که نظرتون رو پیش خودتون نگه دارید


نه ناراحت نمیشم 
امار گویای همه چی هست ............

----------


## RGA

آخه درد دلمو به کی بگم ؟! به خدا خیلی تلاش کردم...نمی گم زیر دو هزار..ولی هشت هزار هم حقم نبود...یعنی توی منطقه ی یک هشت هزار نفر از من بهتر بودن ؟! به خدا توی بهترین کلاس ها شرکت میکردم و همیشه بهترین شاگرد بودم و سخت ترین سوالای تحلیلی زیست رو جواب میدادم..فصل شارش و ژنتیک برام آب خوردن شده بود.تمام تست های الگو رو دونه دونه زده بودم..توی کنکور هم چند تا سوال مبهم رو غلط جواب دادم،وگرنه هشتاد و خورده ای میشدم..ولی چه فایده...معلوم نیست معیار چیه...

----------


## UNI7ED

> همیشه سعی کنید جهت مثبت و نیمه مثبت قضیه رو ببینید^^
> دیدگاه من براساس تجربه ایه که خودم دارم ..آره منم اگه همسن و سال شما بودم و پیراپزشکی دانشگاه ایرانِ تهران رو میخوندم و خیالم راحت بود بابت آینده ام حتما حتما همینکارارو میکردم ولی من الان یه کنکوری ام با آینده نا مشخص پس ترجیح میدم وقتی به موقیت شما رسیدم برم سراغ جنگ  ومقابله با ظالم و دفاع از مظلومان کنکوری
> چون خودمم سر خیلی از موضوعات درگیر شدم و چوبشم خوردم
> آرزوی موفقیت دارم واستون


عذرخواهی بنده رو پذیرا باشید اگر حرفی که زدم باعث ناراحتی شما شده باشه 

موفق باشید

----------


## UNI7ED

> آخه درد دلمو به کی بگم ؟! به خدا خیلی تلاش کردم...نمی گم زیر دو هزار..ولی هشت هزار هم حقم نبود...یعنی توی منطقه ی یک هشت هزار نفر از من بهتر بودن ؟! به خدا توی بهترین کلاس ها شرکت میکردم و همیشه بهترین شاگرد بودم و سخت ترین سوالای تحلیلی زیست رو جواب میدادم..فصل شارش و ژنتیک برام آب خوردن شده بود.تمام تست های الگو رو دونه دونه زده بودم..توی کنکور هم چند تا سوال مبهم رو غلط جواب دادم،وگرنه هشتاد و خورده ای میشدم..ولی چه فایده...معلوم نیست معیار چیه...


دوست عزیز مشکل اصلن شما نیستی

 اگر سنجش تراز جدا اعمال میکرد

 این 70 درصد زیست تو تغییری بزرگ در کم کردن رتبه ات میکرد

 ولی با دادن تراز مشترک این بلا های این چنینی سر نظام قدیم اومده

----------


## RGA

مسخره که نمیکنی ؟! خداییش ظلم نیست ؟ ببین من اصلا کاری به نظام قدیم و جدید و زهرمار ندارم.فقط به یه پوچی رسیدم! دادم از خودم می پرسم چرا نباید وقتی عاشق درس زیست هستم و عالی بلد هستم و واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارم،نتونم با این درصد ورود پیدا کنم...تازه توی بدترین شرایط بودم..اوایل سال کنکور،مشکل خانوادگی و اواخر هم طلاق گرفتم.ولی با اون حال و روز داغونم که یه چشمم اشک بود و یکی خون،با بدبختی درس خواندم که کمتر کسی درک کنه چی میگم.هر مشکلی که فکر کنید داشتم..ولی واقعا متاسفم که انگار واقعا راسته که میگن شانس و اقبال!

----------


## RGA

من دلیلش رو نمیدونم..ولی اگه اینجوریه که شما میگید،خدا لعنتشون کنه که همه ی امیدم رو نا امید کردن..حداقل فیزیوتراپی هم حقم نبود ؟ :'(

----------


## UNI7ED

> مسخره که نمیکنی ؟! خداییش ظلم نیست ؟ ببین من اصلا کاری به نظام قدیم و جدید و زهرمار ندارم.فقط به یه پوچی رسیدم! دادم از خودم می پرسم چرا نباید وقتی عاشق درس زیست هستم و عالی بلد هستم و واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارم،نتونم با این درصد ورود پیدا کنم...تازه توی بدترین شرایط بودم..اوایل سال کنکور،مشکل خانوادگی و اواخر هم طلاق گرفتم.ولی با اون حال و روز داغونم که یه چشمم اشک بود و یکی خون،با بدبختی درس خواندم که کمتر کسی درک کنه چی میگم.هر مشکلی که فکر کنید داشتم..ولی واقعا متاسفم که انگار واقعا راسته که میگن شانس و اقبال!


نه دوست عزیز مسخره کنم ؟؟  من وقتی غم بچه هارو میبینم وقتی کامنتاشون رو میخونم صد لعنت به باعث و بانیش میفرستم !

----------


## UNI7ED

> من دلیلش رو نمیدونم..ولی اگه اینجوریه که شما میگید،خدا لعنتشون کنه که همه ی امیدم رو نا امید کردن..حداقل فیزیوتراپی هم حقم نبود ؟ :'(


شما تنها نیستید میتونید بازتاب نظرات را بخونید که ببینید خیلی از نظام قدیم ها به شرایط شما دچارن .

----------


## RGA

> نه دوست عزیز مسخره کنم ؟؟  من وقتی غم بچه هارو میبینم وقتی کامنتاشون رو میخونم صد لعنت به باعث و بانیش میفرستم !


در جواب inside گفتم.که با دیدن کارنامه ام گفت چه ظلمی!

----------


## Gizish

دوستان لطفا به این لینک هم سری بزنید و اگر تمایل دارید در جمع آوری امضا مشارکت کنید.سپاسhttps://my.farsnews.com/c/9598

----------


## ArweNN

به نظرم همون بودجه بندی سالهای گذشته رو داشته باشن و بهش دست نزنن نه این که یه سری مباحثو حذف کنن و از یه سری مباحث مشترک سوال بدن
الان برنامه قلم جوریه همه مباحثو در بر می گیره نمیشه که همه رو خوند فقط از یه سری سوال داد چون داریم روش وقت می ذاریم

----------


## Mysterious

*تراز جداهم میدادن بازم فاجعه بود
با اون همه داوطلب نباید سوالا به این سادگی میبود.نظام قدیما بیشترم بودن
درصد زیست اکثر بچه ها بالای ۸۵ اونم واسه زیر ۵۰۰
درصدای رتبه ۳۸۰ امسالو تو تخمین زدم برابر ۱ تا ۱۰۰ منطقه ۳ ۹۷ بود
اصلا درک نمیکنم چطور سنجش با این حجم از داوطلب همچین سوالایی طراحی کرده؟*

----------


## UNI7ED

> به نظرم همون بودجه بندی سالهای گذشته رو داشته باشن و بهش دست نزنن نه این که یه سری مباحثو حذف کنن و از یه سری مباحث مشترک سوال بدن
> الان برنامه قلم جوریه همه مباحثو در بر می گیره نمیشه که همه رو خوند فقط از یه سری سوال داد چون داریم روش وقت می ذاریم


اولین هدف باید جداسازی تراز باشه

 مهم نیست چقدر بخونیم یا چقدر سخت باشه

 وقتی تراز جدا باشه حتی اگر 20 درصد هم تو هر درس بزنیم میدونیم همه ( 1 گروه ) همین حدود زدند 

نه اینکه نظام جدید همه بالا بزنن بعد ما پایین ( بخاطر سختی و زیادی مطلب )

اخرشم همه چی بر اساس درصد باشه !

----------


## UNI7ED

> *تراز جداهم میدادن بازم فاجعه بود
> با اون همه داوطلب نباید سوالا به این سادگی میبود.نظام قدیما بیشترم بودن
> درصد زیست اکثر بچه ها بالای ۸۵ اونم واسه زیر ۵۰۰
> درصدای رتبه ۳۸۰ امسالو تو تخمین زدم برابر ۱ تا ۱۰۰ منطقه ۳ ۹۷ بود
> اصلا درک نمیکنم چطور سنجش با این حجم از داوطلب همچین سوالایی طراحی کرده؟*


تراز جدا باشه مهم نیست چجوری بدن سوال ! 

سخت بدن میشه درصد بالا و تراز پایین 

آسون بدن میشه درصد پایین و تراز بالا 

ولی اینجوری دیگه به کسی ظلم نمیشه و کسی ادعایی هم نمیکنه !

----------


## ArweNN

> اولین هدف باید جداسازی تراز باشه
> 
>  مهم نیست چقدر بخونیم یا چقدر سخت باشه
> 
>  وقتی تراز جدا باشه حتی اگر 20 درصد هم تو هر درس بزنیم میدونیم همه ( 1 گروه ) همین حدود زدند 
> 
> نه اینکه نظام جدید همه بالا بزنن بعد ما پایین ( بخاطر سختی و زیادی مطلب )
> 
> اخرشم همه چی بر اساس درصد باشه !


برای برقراری عدالت خیلی فاکتورا مهمه 
تراز جدا هم فقط یکی از فاکتورهاشه 
بودجه بندی درست متناسب با وقتی که روش می ذاریم 
استاندارد بودن سطح سوالا و متناسب با جو رقابتی کنکور

----------


## UNI7ED

> برای برقراری عدالت خیلی فاکتورا مهمه 
> تراز جدا هم فقط یکی از فاکتورهاشه 
> بودجه بندی درست متناسب با وقتی که روش می ذاریم 
> استاندارد بودن سطح سوالا و متناسب با جو رقابتی کنکور


بله حرف شما متینه ولی اول باید اولویت خود را مشخص کنیم (تراز جدا )و بعد سراغ موارد دیگه ای که گفتید بریم

----------

